# 2001 Oldsmobile Intrigue (3.5 L) OIL LOSS



## Intrigue (Feb 21, 2006)

We are at our wits end. Have 68,400 Km's on our Oldsmobile - Intrigue
equipped with a 3.5 Liter engine. We started using full synthetic Oil
2 oil changes ago and now the engine "loses oil" to the tune of 
1 litre every 1000 Km's ....

The mechanics have told us that it has nothing to do with the oil !
But cannot explain where the oil is going ......

The engine is completely clean with no signs of any oil leaks ...

Help 
:4-dontkno


----------



## cresing (Feb 6, 2006)

So you are completly sure that you have no leaks anywhere? I know you are not supposed you switch to "full" sythetic oil if you haven't been using it especially after 64,000km. Thats what I have heard. You should try a syntec blend oil. Its more 50/50. Full Synthetic is high detergent and will strip any gunk that might be plugging an otherwise leaky seal. Also maybe another thing to look at would be Valve guide seals also maybe the valve cover gasket. I don't really have the answer but those would be some good things to have looked at.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Car engines will normally 'use' a bit of oil during normal operation, but losing that much is not normal. Is the engine exhaust clear, or does it have a little tinge of smoke to it?

I'd say some blowby and maybe the valve seals are going, but that's kind of early for things like that to happen. 

It's got to be leaking somewhere... have you left the car running and waited to see if anything drips or smokes? Does the car smell funny?


----------



## Intrigue (Feb 21, 2006)

cresing said:


> So you are completly sure that you have no leaks anywhere? I know you are not supposed you switch to "full" sythetic oil if you haven't been using it especially after 64,000km. Thats what I have heard. You should try a syntec blend oil. Its more 50/50. Full Synthetic is high detergent and will strip any gunk that might be plugging an otherwise leaky seal. Also maybe another thing to look at would be Valve guide seals also maybe the valve cover gasket. I don't really have the answer but those would be some good things to have looked at.


Thanks

I will take the car back today and ask them to check the Valve Guide Seals..
(The engine is completely dry ... the mechanic had the car on the Hoist and brought me in to show me ... and there has never been any oil spots on our garage floor)....

Thanks for the help.:smile:


----------



## Intrigue (Feb 21, 2006)

*Oldmobile Intrigue - 3.5 Litre Engine - Premature oil loss*



Rashiki said:


> Car engines will normally 'use' a bit of oil during normal operation, but losing that much is not normal. Is the engine exhaust clear, or does it have a little tinge of smoke to it?
> 
> I'd say some blowby and maybe the valve seals are going, but that's kind of early for things like that to happen.
> 
> It's got to be leaking somewhere... have you left the car running and waited to see if anything drips or smokes? Does the car smell funny?


The exhaust seems to be clear/white .. will be taking the car back intoday 
to have the valve seals checked.

This morning, I let the car idle in the driveway and found no oil drips and the exhaust seemed clear .....

This thing is driving me bonkers ....

Thanks for the idea of the valve guide seals

:smile:


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Let us know.


----------

